# Best walk behind spreader



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm looking for a commercial grade ice melt spreader that has a thick hopper similar to Lesco grade but specifically for ice melt. I currently have the blue in color Earthway which is junk. They say its commercial grade but I found it to be very cheaply built. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

I have tried the black salt dog it worked well, but fell apart after 1 season- it had adjustable deflectors
witch allowed you to adjust the with of spread for narrow side walks or wider areas. I also have several
Yellow Myer Hot Shot HD they have a plastic hopper witch keep cracking during friggid temps. I havent found the perfict spreader yet. My idea of a perfect spreader is all stainless steel- min 2 bag compacity and easy adjustible with spread . If any ones knows 1 like this let me know


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

http://www.trynexfactory.com/snowex_gear-sp-85.htm

Ain't cheap, but it's the first one I've had last more than 1 season without issues.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

I use snow ex for bulk salters in my dump trucks they are great. As for there walk behind side walk salters Im not 100% satisfied with the way the side deflectors work- if you leave the deflectors on it only spreads about 4 ft wide thats great if you only do normal walks- if you take the deflector off it spreads about 10 ft wide, there is no in between.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Big Snow Balls;819332 said:


> I have tried the black salt dog it worked well, but fell apart after 1 season- it had adjustable deflectors
> witch allowed you to adjust the with of spread for narrow side walks or wider areas. I also have several
> Yellow Myer Hot Shot HD they have a plastic hopper witch keep cracking during friggid temps. I havent found the perfict spreader yet. My idea of a perfect spreader is all stainless steel- min 2 bag compacity and easy adjustible with spread . If any ones knows 1 like this let me know


I had the same problem with the Earthway. First really cold outing and the hopper cracked in two. I called the company and they said they have never had one of there hopper's crack. They have to be the thinest plastic I have ever seen. Hard to believe that's there commercial line. I'm trying to find one of similar quality to Lesco fertilizer spreaders but for Ice melt. They have a really nice unit, thick plastic on there hopper but they get clogged alot.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you are looking for a drop spreader there is nothing better then an Epoke. Reading the posts I guess you are looking for a broadcast spreader. I have used the Argifab with good sucess and used bulk material only.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Ne1;819164 said:


> I'm looking for a commercial grade ice melt spreader that has a thick hopper similar to Lesco grade but specifically for ice melt. I currently have the blue in color Earthway which is junk. They say its commercial grade but I found it to be very cheaply built. Any suggestion would be greatly appreciated.


\

I have one of the blue Earthway spreaders you are talking about, and it actually has held up quite well (knock on wood). It also is one of the few spreaders I've used that can spread fine & coarse really well. But I have seen more than one post mentioning bad luck with them.?.?....good luck with your search, cause I would like to find a few new spreaders to try this year also.



Mark Oomkes;819334 said:


> http://www.trynexfactory.com/snowex_gear-sp-85.htm
> 
> Ain't cheap, but it's the first one I've had last more than 1 season without issues.


How long have you been using these Mark?.....are you spreading both fine(blended ice melters) and bulk through them?....and how much are they?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;819693 said:


> How long have you been using these Mark?.....are you spreading both fine(blended ice melters) and bulk through them?....and how much are they?


Over a season and half. Which is closer to 3 seasons when you take into account the amount of snow in that time frame.

We've spread both, I still prefer the coarser material as fine material will run through faster than necessary, so the operator has to watch it.

About $250 IIRC.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Mark, I'll be looking more into these.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

http://www.awdirect.com/walk-behind-spreader/website_exclusive/

Im trying one of these this year...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

wewille;820656 said:


> http://www.awdirect.com/walk-behind-spreader/website_exclusive/
> 
> Im trying one of these this year...


I will do the WB100B for $200 plus s/h


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;820481 said:


> Thanks Mark, I'll be looking more into these.


And some people think I'm an uptight ***** who never helps anyone. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

P r i c k is censored?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;820862 said:


> P r i c k is censored?


Yup, even on PMs. So you can't recommend using a p rick punch, only center punches.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;820862 said:


> And some people think I'm an uptight ***** who never helps anyone. :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> P r i c k is censored?


Who would ever think such a thing like that? (insert winking, sarcastic, smiling face here)


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

2COR517;820874 said:


> Yup, even on PMs. So you can't recommend using a p rick punch, only center punches.


not sure I get this?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Which part - the PMs or the two types of punches? Usually a center punch is used for heavier steel, a P rick punch is common for sheet metal.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

the PM's.....didn't know they were under the same censorship.......its amazing that the word p r i c k is censored, but people are able to post gay porn links?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Well you all might think I'm goofy but I have ran over 60 tons through my little Scotts Spreader. My dad gave it to me years ago and I have never had a problem with it.

I put screws in the wheels for traction on ice and modified it so that both wheels drive the spinner.

I tried an Earthway my second season plowing but it turned out to be a turd. The hopper never split but somehow, it kept jamming up.

I used my Scotts for all of my commercial salting. Kind of ******* but I sat on the tailgate holding the handle while someone drove the truck. Hillbilly tailgate spreader I guess. Thoe worst part was that it only held 50 lbs. 

I finally graduated to a big boy tailgate spreader so the Scotts is being put on the reserve list.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

snocrete;821482 said:


> the PM's.....didn't know they were under the same censorship.......its amazing that the word p r i c k is censored, but people are able to post gay porn links?


Ahh, GoldPro has been posting again? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

cold_and_tired;821514 said:


> Well you all might think I'm goofy but I have ran over 60 tons through my little Scotts Spreader. My dad gave it to me years ago and I have never had a problem with it.
> 
> I put screws in the wheels for traction on ice and modified it so that both wheels drive the spinner.
> 
> ...


Hey, I will tell you that I have had many $30 scott spreaders (still got a bunch)....some of them I have ran 2 or 3 semi loads of pallets through and some break the first job they go to.....I'm sure I will always have some around, ther good cheap backup for guys to have with them.



Mark Oomkes;821738 said:


> Ahh, GoldPro has been posting again? :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


We need barfing smilies!!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

LOL...thats perfect


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

Mark Oomkes;819953 said:


> Over a season and half. Which is closer to 3 seasons when you take into account the amount of snow in that time frame.
> 
> We've spread both, I still prefer the coarser material as fine material will run through faster than necessary, so the operator has to watch it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ne1;822585 said:


> Mark Oomkes;819953 said:
> 
> 
> > Over a season and half. Which is closer to 3 seasons when you take into account the amount of snow in that time frame.
> ...


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

I hate with a passion both the $110 earthway and the $250 saltdogg. 

Every time it gets cold the tires on the eartway deflate so your tire spins on the rim and wont drive the gear for the spinner. One guy last year called it the rolling bucket lol 

Then there is the saltdogg...after its first use I learned you have to check and tighten ALL the fasteners until it gets rusty enough to hold them together. Pieces were falling off all over the place, had to fabricate new parts to replace lost pieces. For some reason the pin the holds the spinner on broke. The drive gear broke. Half of this thing is rigged together now but I learned to keep a small roll of electric fence wire in the trucks to replace pins or rig pieces back together. xysport


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I'm going to try the Sno-ex SP85 that was recommended. I'll follow up with a report on how it does. The Earthway I would definitely not recommend to anyone. Very cheapily built, hopper is the thinnest plastic I've ever seen.


----------



## Zwheels (Sep 21, 2009)

[email protected];820675 said:


> I will do the WB100B for $200 plus s/h


What would S/H be to 55082?


----------



## badabing1512 (Aug 28, 2008)

Ive had great luck with lesco rotary/drop spreader with cacl and bagged rock salt, drops the material in a perfect 2ft width and shoots out material in a huge swath but it can be controlled to the desired range. Its about 500 bucks but worth it, has the right side guard for protection that can be liftted out of the way with a lever right on the top as well as controlling the amont of material to go thru the drop and rotary, the hopper holds 2 bags of whatever with ease, all stainless steel and plastic.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

snocrete;822219 said:


> LOL...thats perfect


x2 on the barfing smilie!.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

Zwheels;855752 said:


> What would S/H be to 55082?


should be around $50


----------



## Zwheels (Sep 21, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/WALK-BEHIND-SAN...emZ190345280269QQcategoryZ66884QQcmdZViewItem

Found this on e-bay


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

I might be trying one of those out this year. One of the local dealers here has them for $165 + tax......I have alot of cheap scott spreaders that wont die, and one earthway that is holding up better than the reviews I read about it. So we'll see.....If I get one, I will definitely let everyone know how it turns out for us.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

i bought the standard steel salt dogg from cpw for 190bux. sprayed it with fluid film. ill let you know how it works, but so far i dont agree with terrapro. all the nuts are locknuts, and most of its plastic. but we shall see!


----------

